# Gou Ronin Takes A Beating!



## GouRonin (Jun 26, 2002)

Well , you all asked for it. Now here it is. A friend of mine took these clips of me taking a beating when I was at Vlad's doing Systema a while ago and finally he got them to me.

The first jpg is him defending my attack and counter attacking. I can't remember what I was doing. Whatever it was. It wasn't good.

The second pic is him shaking his finger at me and explaining why what I did was no good.

The last 2, well, you can guess what is going on.

Enjoy!

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/vladbeat.html


----------



## sweeper (Jun 26, 2002)

hmm..  is everyone in that class small? or is vlad pritty tall?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 26, 2002)

Enjoy seeing you being manhandled like that.  Very entertaining.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *hmm..  is everyone in that class small? or is vlad pritty tall? *



Let just put it this way, Gou may have a Giant Personality, but that's where the similarities stop.  

Gou's just a little bit taller than me, about 5'7" maybe 5'8" and 130lbs soaking wet.  But like a lot of vertically challenged people, he's pretty tough and has no problem jumping into the fray if needed. 

Sure is fun to see him getting beat up though.  I hope one day to be able to do it myself.  

dot
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2002)

I love his natural stances--as though he was attacked while walking.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm 5'8" thank you and 145 lbs. There are two things large about me. One is my ego.

Vlad is about average height.

Vlad does work from very natural stances. There are no stances that are not needed and everything works from positons that are used every day. He is very casual about his work. There is always movement.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I'm 5'8" thank you and 145 lbs. There are two things large about me. One is my ego.
> 
> *



The other is his sense of humor!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I'm 5'8" thank you and 145 lbs. There are two things large about me. One is my ego.
> 
> *



This explains a lot Gou.

The other would be your..............................

Ahhh, yes Rob his sense of humor....:rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 26, 2002)

I can only give you all open one liners so long. Soon you'll have to develop your own spontanious senses of evil humour. I like to think of myself as merely a guide to debauchery.

It may look very non-chalant but if I remember correctly that whole sequence was fairly painful.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 26, 2002)

I already have my own sick, twisted sense of humor.  If you remember Gou I had a webpage and was trying to start up an association for those who like to train with anyone will to teach, for those of us who will see different instructors regardless of affiliation.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2002)

*GouRonin*, did I see you say on rec.martial-arts that you've added BJJ too?

(Message-ID: <jn3aiuolodu65khlbdqd21cvd3ivp721uf@4ax.com>)


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

I wasn't enjoying my judo class very much and I was looking to put something in it's place. So I managed to find a submission fighting club near me that will also teach some BJJ stuff. So I manage to fill my weeks pretty good. Some days I'm at the boxing gym. Some days I'm at Systema class. Other days I am going to replace my Judo with BJJ/Submission fighting. I also promised Jaybacca that I would try to get out at least once a week to one of his student's Kenpo school or he said he'd force me to date an ugly woman. When I'm not there I usually can be found learning to make knives at Joe Arnold's shop or hitting a seminar like Big's guy's camps or Renegade's :erg: seminars.

I keep pretty busy. I'd like to do Systema 24/7 but right now I just can't. Hopefully in the fall a friend of mine is looking to start a weekly group here. That should be a blast.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I'd like to do Systema 24/7 *



What a strong statement about this system! Is it that it's that good, or that it's that good for _you_?


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

It fits me physically, & philosophically.

But I wouldn't say it's for everyone.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 5, 2002)

How do you like it so far? I like doing the grappling, I'm just not very good at it yet. I like to try and do some of the systema stuff when I grapple, but having not been in it very long, some times it doesn't work very well.

If you do the striking, I think the stikes you learn in systema would work pretty well.


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

I've done Judo ground randori but the BJJ and submission stuff is different. We'll see. Anything is better than sitting at home on the couch going, "Duh."


Of course I wish it was Systema. But maybe I will move closer to Vlad.


----------

